# MercedeSprinter 2008 based Autosleeper Seat swivels



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have recently had fitted a pair of Seat swivels to my Motorhome. It is my opinion that these swivels as fitted would fail an MOT. When in the locked forward posistion they still swivel about 1" from side to side, they also rock about 1" from front to back. 

I have found a French make RIB Scopema but unable to find UK stockist for advice.

Any further advice would be appreciated

I would add the swivels fitted were not supplied or fitted by Autosleeper, or one of their dealerships.

Delboy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swivels*

There are some lower seat boxes available from Mercedes and I think MB do have their own swivels.

I will dig the info trek gave me regarding these.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Seats*

I have sent you the MB info in a .pdf by PM.

This has the info for left hand drive Sprinters for

lower seat boxes
swivels 
modified handbrake

TM


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

104 mm. seems too much,that is about 4''.I fitted 2 mapa revolving seats to a Fiat and that lifted them by only about 25mm.
Backaxle


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Seat swivels*

Hi backaxle

How long ago was that, I actually purchased a pair of Mapa swivels approx 6 months ago, and returned them as the increase in height was 104mm which as you say is 4" which was correct. They are now advertising them as a new lower profile hence I ask the question what is the height of the new lower profile. The build quality and design of the Mapa seat swivel is very good.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Delboy 0127,
I fitted 2 into a 2003 ducato in 2005.I can't remember where I bought them but it was one of the well known parts suppliers on the web.ie.o'learys.As I remember they lifted the overall height by approx. 25mm. If it had been 104 mm.I would never have reached the pedals.Hope this helps.
Baclaxle.


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Seat swivels*

Hi 
Latest up date

Have now ordered a pair of Rib Scopema through UK agent who have been very helpful indeed, they could not do enough to help me. The company Young Conversions

Many thanks for advice and help

Delboy0127

Young Conversions Ltd

Motorcaravan Designers & Manufacturers

Unit 47, Barton Road

Water Eaton Bletchley

Milton Keynes Bucks.

MK2 3HU


----------

